# Gorgeous young long haired Rabbit



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

This gorgous girl has come to us for rehoming . She is only around 5 months old and about the size of a dwarf lop. 
Due to her long hair we are looking for a home with experiance of looking after long haired animals and would prefer her to have an indoor home, The primary carer would have to be an adult who is prepared to take on the work involved in looking after a rabbit with a coat like this.
She is with us on the northumberland/Co Durham borders


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

omg how beautiful!!!! but so far away =[


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

I have now been told this gorgeous girl is a cashmere lop
She is still available to a 5* home


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Still available


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

She's gorgeous, :001_wub: i can't believe she's not
been snapped up.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

This girl is still available
She is very friendly and will sit all day being groomed


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwwww if she was closer i would have had her.
I have Persians so i'm quite used to long fur.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm... now who does she remind me of......


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Still available


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Is she neutered? How old it she? x


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

i wish wish wish she was closer!!


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

No she isnt neutered and she is around 5 months old


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

sokeldachshunds said:


> No she isnt neutered and she is around 5 months old


Is she vaccinated?

Poor girl, i wish i could help x


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes she is vaccinated


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

still available


----------

